# Help/Advice needed for my parents dog



## Aeroforz1 (Apr 25, 2007)

My parents have an 11 year old German Shepherd whose back legs have given out on him.

He has had trouble moving around for awhile but in the last few days he has regressed to the point where he can't even stand up. He went to the vet today and it would appear that in addition to the severe arthritis he's previously suffered from that there may be a nervous system issue involved as well. 

I'm sure many people would make the difficult decision at this point but it's hard for them to look at him and say it's time for him to go. He seems perfectly content laying down on the floor and is mentally alert and physically healthy other than his back end giving out. 

The problem is that he's a VERY big boy and they are older so carrying him in and out of the house isn't really an option and the same problem would seem to exist with any of the wheel chair options. 

Does anybody have any suggestions on how to make a situation like this work? I just don't think it's his time yet but the current situation is a difficult one.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

There is a canine wheel chair. I purchased one a long time ago for my senior GSD, but she ended up not needing it. She died before reaching that point.
It's a harness with wheels and although it looks awkward it works well. There is also some type of strap or harness that has a handle at the dog's hips so you can hold up their back end. I recently saw someone using this and thought it was an excellent idea. I don't know what it's called, but I'm sure you can find it. I used to use a towel wrapped under her hind end that I would hold to support the dog. I think the strap with the handle looks more convienent. 
So difficult when they reach this point. It really comes down to how much hospice care your parents are willing & able to provide. Because I have always believed if the dog still wants to eat, still wants to give & receive love - then it still wants to be alive. It is purely an issue of how much can your family do to care for the dog. 
When he's done, he'll withdraw and lose his enthusiasm for meals. 
My heart goes out to your parents. Good luck


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

They could always try some joint supplements and/or acupuncture to see if it helps?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

Swim therapy helped some of my seniors with weak rears - the only downside was Ringer got aspiration pneumonia a couple times and had to be removed from the program. Also they did better with the Bowen Massage therapy.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

i'm afraid there is no good solution for the problem. it does all come down to how much hospice care your parents are physically able to provide. i too believe the decision must be made when they stop eating, and certainly if they stop drinking, for more than 24 hours, but when it's an issue of mobility the criteria has to be the amount of physical care the owner can give. there are wheelchairs and straps and harnesses and all manner of aids to mobility, but if the owners are not physically able to help the dog to use these, then the criteria for the decision changes. 

a difficult place to be in, and i send good thoughts and wishes to you and your parents, and certainly their dog. take good care.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

We used a sling to help Kayos walk after her hip surgery. Even with a sling or harness there is still a certain amount of effort involved to get it around the dog and supper the dogs weight to get up.

You say a wheel chair is not an option for them so I would think a sling would also pose the same issue. 

I know (Ruth) BowWowMeow had a harness for Chama that helped her with getting her up. It stayed on the dog all the time. Maybe you can PM her or hope she will see this and post about it. 

Ruth does frequent the senior forum so I bet she sees this. I want to know what harness it was too as I will be needing one for Max soon too.

How close are you to your parents? Can you help them? Sorry they are having problems.


----------



## Woodreb (Oct 27, 2008)

The harness that Ruth was using just lifts at the front end. It may work, but I think, if the dog has little or no use of the back legs, that a means to lift and provide support at the back legs is a better option.
There is also the 'Help em Up" harness. It has a handle both in the front and at the rear of the dog that can be used to help them up.

http://www.helpemup.com/

I used this for Rica and it is also a harness that can stay on the dog rather than having to take it off. This harness made it possible for me to help her around because I just provided support for her rear end. She was able to support much of her weight with her front legs. Would it be possible to put a ramp at whatever stairs the dog needs to go out to make it easier in helping him in and out?

I know it's hard at this point and if he cannot stand at all, it may be that supplements and medications may have little or no effect.

I'm sorry for this happening with your parents' dog. It is the most heart wrenching time, when it seems they aren't ready to go, but the options for hospice care are limited.
I hope you can work out a possible solution.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

LJ has the above harness. It does give superior lift ability for the back end. I did have difficulty fitting it. I have to say that without this harness, we wouldn't have made through two bouts of Vestibular Syndrome.


----------



## Aeroforz1 (Apr 25, 2007)

The linked harness looks lke it might be helpful but I'm worried that the largest size won't be big enough. He's 140 pounds.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Can they make a special one for him?


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I also used the helpemup harness for Sheba. She had a hard time getting used to wearing it and for a while I gave up making her wear it and just tried to pick her up the best I could. It also never fit her right. 

Your parents dog may do better with this harness - http://www.hartmanharness.com/ as it appears each one is custom made. I regret that I didn't try this one instead.

I feel for your parents, it is heartbreaking to see them lose mobility and also to have to make the decision.


----------

